

Microsoft to Bundle Firefox and Chrome with Windows? - chaosmachine
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsoft_to_bundle_firefox_and_chrome_with_window.php

======
makecheck
The problem is that if a user doesn't currently have the savvy to find and
download an alternate browser, that person is still not going to know which
browser to pick. The likely choice is whichever is listed first.

The choice has to be presented in the context of something a user is familiar
with. For instance, there could be an option to run all 3 or 4 browsers to
display the same web page (as specified by the user), so that a user can see
firsthand which browser looks "best" from his or her point of view.

